

The Claritin Effect; Prescription for Profit (2001) - replica_ex
http://www.nytimes.com/2001/03/11/magazine/the-claritin-effect-prescription-for-profit.html?pagewanted=all&src=pm

======
replica_ex
A still relevant article surveying the development of a drug from the lab, to
consumer marketing and the overall legal process of approval and patent
extension.

